# Camacho Corojo Diploma Maduro...(I think it's old band...)



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Very spice cigar. It's not my taste. The band is very different from the actual Camacho Corojo Diploma Maduro:support:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I am pretty sure it is the old one... Good smoke in my opinion. They jsut came with the new bands this year i think. that is defintley the old one.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I like the camacho corojo line... good and spicy.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks tasteful... enjoy!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

looks great, greysmoke just hooked me up with one of those old camachos im so excited to smoke it !! heard nothing but great great things


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking combo!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I just traded my last Corojo Camachos.Need to replace some of my lost buddys


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

That is the original release band. I've had a bunch of them resting. They've only gotten better with age!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

so whats you opinon on that diploma man, ive got one resting , what can i expect from it ???


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

redbeard said:


> so whats you opinon on that diploma man, ive got one resting , what can i expect from it ???


I love the Diploma. Not overpowering just full body, full flavor.


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

redbeard said:


> so whats you opinon on that diploma man, ive got one resting , what can i expect from it ???


Hi Chad. Man, the taste of this cigar was very spice for me...I'don't know why. More spicy than strong. I have to try again this cigar.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

